# You Too, Can Be A Trooper



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are a Trooper, or just want to be like one. All you need are the graphics and you are all set to make car stops and busts all over the state.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=49996&item=2455424708

Or come in here for a black eye. :BE: 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, that is a nice bike...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*harley*

One of my friends has that exact model, to purchase one new from Harley-Davidson you have to present a valid police ID.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Not a bad starting price...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey as a former HD owner, who in the world would want a bike done up like an MSP bike????? You have to be kidding me. If thats not a severe warning sign you need medication I dont know what is.

These are real bikes http://www.chopperworks.com/home.php buy one of these bikes then talk to me about bikes other than that get real,... HD's blow.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*mc*



Hunter said:


> Hey as a former HD owner, who in the world would want a bike done up like an MSP bike????? You have to be kidding me. If thats not a severe warning sign you need medication I dont know what is.
> 
> These are real bikes http://www.chopperworks.com/home.php buy one of these bikes then talk to me about bikes other than that get real,... HD's blow.


Now Hunter, H-D's definitely *do not* blow, they're just not as slick as those choppers. Let's remember Harley-Davidson has been around for 100 years, Chopperworks has been around for about what...100 weeks???


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: mc*



Joe B said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey as a former HD owner, who in the world would want a bike done up like an MSP bike????? You have to be kidding me. If thats not a severe warning sign you need medication I dont know what is.
> ...


No Joe Harleys are OK I'm just teasing, I used to be a Harley owner, but for the money personaly I cant see it, I guess to each his own. I had a 01 Fat Boy that rode like a tank, I know for me I cant buy a bike and just leave it alone I have to rip it apart and hype it up and shit like that so for me anyway it was a waste. But I'm only kidding they are good bikes it boils down to what kind of riding you like to do.

I think a Chopperworks bike is my next 2 wheeled endeavor, I'm striving for the this summer but we'll see. Every spring when I hear the bikes cruising around town I get anxious to go riding myself. I missed out last year because I sold the Fat Boy but hopefully things will be different this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

That bike is actually reffered to as the "Peace Officer" and comes as pictured as well as in a single dark blue tone. The purchase price is actually about $800-$1,000 cheaper (depending on dealer) than a regular Ultra, because they are considered by H-D as fleet units. As far as the color is concerned, it is actually quite a bit different. The french blue on our bikes (my bike) is actually a few shades darker and neither shade is mettalic and we have gold pin-striping seperating the two colors. As far as owning one similar to the job bike, I want one. And if I sell one of my other toys, I shall have one. What medication do you recommend Hunter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

2Blue4U said:


> What medication do you recommend Hunter.


THORASINE


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hunter said:


> These are real bikes http://www.chopperworks.com/home.php buy one of these bikes then talk to me about bikes other than that get real,... HD's blow.


HEY! Watch your mouth, kid. :A:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: mc*



Hunter said:


> Joe B said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter said:
> ...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Well, if you are not a trooper, you can complete your outfit with one of these while you are at it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3655824023&category=929

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3656166582&category=929

-Mike :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > These are real bikes http://www.chopperworks.com/home.php buy one of these bikes then talk to me about bikes other than that get real,... HD's blow.
> ...


Hey Harley I'll tell you what, READ what I said before you comment, OH and by the way watch my mouth?here read this if you can make it out. :FM: I'd say more but I know it'll get deleted so you do the math.

Whats the matter you jealous you cant afford a real chopper? its ok Us big boys who can we'll let you ride bitch around the block. :L:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

MPD, 

Triumph, is an awesome bike. My preference is a Ducati ( I raced one for years) But Triumph is a great company and they make great bikes. I dont race anymore so I had to slow down I bruise to easy now :L: . So the next endeavor is a Chopper from Chopper works. And if Harley wants one he'll have to give me a call and I'll set up a meeting w/the owner and get 'm a good deal, I not sure he can afford it though, the jury is out on that one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

OMG Hunter,

I almost fell off the chair after that last post! Watch it now, it's getting hot in here. Take this fight to a new level.

Come on in here,
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant

I don't know how to ride a M/C but am somewhat envious. I prefer 4 wheels with heat in the winter & cold A/C in the summertime. I can tell that MPD61 rides since he wears the helmet 24/7 like Kazoo.

:baby13: :BNANA: :icon_hum: unk: :GNANA: :baby01: B: 
Janet Reno Dance Party


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> OMG Hunter,
> 
> I almost fell off the chair after that last post! Watch it now, it's getting hot in here. Take this fight to a new level.
> 
> ...


Hey I love the dancing Bananas, looks like alot of people on this board, :L:

Hey you know who I'm talking about (wink, wink) the western MA boys,LOL The country bumpkins, hey its pretty boring out there in Feeding Hills.Wheres MT and USMC??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey HARLEY need a Loan???? for a real bike??? you know its ok if you cant afford it, thats cool just say so. My car is probably worth more than your house, so go easy on who you tell to watch there mouth. When you can spend $100,000 on a car and $60,000 on a bike then talk to me other than that you watch YOUR mouth.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hunter said:


> Harley387 said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter said:
> ...


Easy there constable Fife. Sounds like yer breeches are strapped a lil' too tight. It was all in good fun, I didn't realize your a bonafide, Honda lovin' section 12. But, you know what they say....better a sister in a whorehouse than a brother on a Honda. Where's YOUR sister at anyways?

PS..... Eat my shit, nutjob.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Dont worry about my sister I know where yours sister is thats all that matters to me. My sister is a bitch and if you can deal with her all the power to ya.

Listen kid let me see your pay check, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE because If to doin tit for tat is your thing then MR Constable man ( being me ) I show you my tax returns w/ no shame. I dont drive a 100 thousand dollar car because I sit around w/ my thumb in my ass. So you keep doing those details and tryin to keep up w/people like me, while I drive by your stupid sorry ass in my MB and your out there freezing your ass off trying to feeds your kids.

Oh and come this summer I'm riding by on a $60,000 motorcycle, so please tell me what town do you work because I promise you I will drive and make you look silly,trust me.

Wait I see whats happening here your jealous I make more $ than you and your just a town/city slave and that bothers you. I'm sorry but you keep slaving over the manhole cover to pay for the house and kids OK you city security guard and I'll keep making my $ and me and my chic will keep driving past your flat foot ass and laughing at ya in my car that cost more than the down payment on your house, oh and if you think for 1 red hot minute I'm talking shit I have no problem proving it so becareful who your talking to you may end up proving to everyone you really are a JACKASS. Because I can prove it CAN YOU??????



OH and the nutjob comment I think you may want to take a serious look around on this board and maybe be a lil more selective of who you call a nutjob. There are others on this BB that are far far far more deserving than I of that title. Trust me just take a look around. Or maybe you cant besause your head is to to far up your ass to see it.


NutJob HUH,WHATEVER. Like I said before and this LIL Gremlin speaks volumes -------> :FM: 

Here let me add you to the other bananas from western MA B: :GNANA: and here is you---> :BNANA: . Now notice your the 3rd Banana do the math and try and figure out who the other 2 are, I'd tell ya but that would be cheating, you figure it out and have your woman call me w/the answer,Oh and BTW she said dont wait for her to get dinner tonight she said she's going to be just a LIL late :wink:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*mc*

Okay, okay boys at-ease, I'd like to see this forum stay open to talk motorcycle stuff. BTW Hunter, check out www.pitbullmotorcycles.com while you're at it, I saw these guys last year at Myrtle Beach. They're a relatively new chopper company out of Florida, as I said I saw these bikes in person last year, very nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: mc*



Joe B said:


> Okay, okay boys at-ease, I'd like to see this forum stay open to talk motorcycle stuff. BTW Hunter, check out www.pitbullmotorcycles.com while you're at it, I saw these guys last year at Myrtle Beach. They're a relatively new chopper company out of Florida, as I said I saw these bikes in person last year, very nice!


NICE, VERY NICE, I heard about'm from a friend of mine but never checked out there website. It looks like they have a very nice product.

Hey the only reason I promote the guy in NH is he a local (well somewhat) and he's happens to be a very good friend of a good friend of mine. There are a few others out there producing nice bikes and I'm glad you pointed out that site JOE, because I meant to look at it I heard good thing about those guys,nice choice.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*mc*

*Hunter*, these guys definitely have a VERY nice product, every aspect of these bikes impress me. There was one bike in Myrtle Beach in particular that I almost bought on the spot, 103"S&S, 6spd, air susp, neon kit, ect. The only problem was I needed a buyer for my Wide Glide just as fast :lol: . Their prices are quite reasonable too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: mc*



Joe B said:


> *Hunter* Their prices are quite reasonable too.


Ya I was going to ask, what are there prices anyway I couldnt find anything on there site, then Again I only looked briefly.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: mc*



Hunter said:


> Joe B said:
> 
> 
> > *Hunter* Their prices are quite reasonable too.
> ...


Well, the one I saw was going for only $24k, and it was loaded. They have a few that are slightly more but that's only if you go for a bigger motor I believe, to be honest I'm going on last years prices, I haven't followed up on them in a while. I'll see them again in M.B. this year I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

JoeB,

Well thats pretty much what I was refering to about HD's, its not that there bad bikes. Its just that if your the kind of person who wants a custom bike I dont think HD is the way to go. I know when I bought my HD I explored the idea of the 250 rear wheel and the the stretched tanks and custom motor and paint work. I talked to Perowitz down in Brockton and he said I was looking at $15,000 and I wasnt gettingeverything I wanted. So add $15,000 onto the $17,000 I already paid for the bike and WALLA you now spent more $ and still didnt get everything you wanted for what to have HD in the vin #??? who cares if it has an S&amp;S motor or revtech there great motors, I think some of there motors are better than harleys they put out more horses at the rear wheel. So in my opinon the customs are the way to go. But I was (and still are) striving for a custom bike from ChoppersWorks, if something better comes along then I may change my mind. But now I see this Pitbull bike and I going to call them and check it out.



One of the biggest things for is getting the biggest stroked out motor I can get w/a 6 speed tranny and a wide open primary w/ the biggeest nastiest tire I can get on the back.



Sorry Harley but the HD's just cant compete w/the Customs going down the road, oh and the customs look better doing it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.paulyaffeoriginals.com/


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*mcs*



Hunter said:


> http://www.paulyaffeoriginals.com/


He certainly builds some sick machines, he did one of those biker build-offs on Discovery Channel. I do remember that he admited he basically financed his chopper business from the proceeds he earned as a drug dealer...they showed a picture of him in his younger days with one of his cute druggie dollys on his arm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: mcs*



Joe B said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.paulyaffeoriginals.com/
> ...


I didnt know that, I did see the build off against the guy indian larry of NY and he lost, both where insane looking bikes, but I thought he was a lil wierd when I watched the build off but I didnt know he was a dealer or even former dealer. But he does make a killer bike, I have a freind who sent him an e-mail to find out how much time and $ for him to build another Discovery bike, it should be interesting to say the least what he has to say.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

*mc*

I just got back from the bike show at the World Trade Center, one word, WOW. Awesome show, Dave Perewitz, Indian Larry, and Roger Bourget were there. Billy Lane was supposed to be there, but he was M.I.A., his shop was there with several of his m/c's though. There were tons of other customs there including "Chopperworks". Hunter you were right, those bikes are truely impressive in-person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

When was the SHOW???? today??? Ahhh man I didnt know anything about it, I'm bummed out.



ok nevermind I just checked there web site I can make tomorrows show, Shewwwwwwwwwww I thought I missed it.


----------

